# Wasatch east dedicated



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey all, just wondering if any dedicated hunters on the wasatch east want to trade notes on how their hunts gone/going? I've been in on some decent bucks by my standards especially during archery season just couldn't get within that 60 yard bubble. I even got a handful of bucks on trail cam. Muzzy season the deer were way more skittish and though I seen some good ones still no shots taken. I've spent most my time in one of the WMAs and just figured I'd throw it out there to see if anyone wants to chat. I'm happy to compare notes. Send a PM if you'd like. You may have seen me around.
- Justin


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

Guess nobody hunted wasatch east this year but you.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I will pm ya


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

Pokesmole said:


> Hey all, just wondering if any dedicated hunters on the wasatch east want to trade notes on how their hunts gone/going? I've been in on some decent bucks by my standards especially during archery season just couldn't get within that 60 yard bubble. I even got a handful of bucks on trail cam. Muzzy season the deer were way more skittish and though I seen some good ones still no shots taken. I've spent most my time in one of the WMAs and just figured I'd throw it out there to see if anyone wants to chat. I'm happy to compare notes. Send a PM if you'd like. You may have seen me around.
> - Justin


I have the same tag. I got my buck opening night of the muzzleloader. An okay 3x3 still in velvet. Saw a giant Tuesday night before the opener. How picky are you being exactly?


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

I Hunt Wasatch East for dedicated and it took 3 years to find the spot that they feel secure in with all the pressure from road hunters and side-by-sides. I lucked out and got a year in there before we drew the dedicated so i get 4 years on the same spot. After getting super lucky and pulling a full velvet 180" deer out of there this year made me feel i found a secret little spot. After next year i will give you the exact GPS coordinates if you still have time left in your 3 years :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

cdbright said:


> I Hunt Wasatch East for dedicated and it took 3 years to find the spot that they feel secure in with all the pressure from road hunters and side-by-sides. I lucked out and got a year in there before we drew the dedicated so i get 4 years on the same spot. After getting super lucky and pulling a full velvet 180" deer out of there this year made me feel i found a secret little spot. After next year i will give you the exact GPS coordinates if you still have time left in your 3 years :mrgreen::mrgreen:


I'd keep that spot a secrete unless you are moving out of state or not going to deer hunt anymore.

Those kind of spots are hard to find and keep to ones self. I have one just like it up on Gentry Mountain out of Morland. I haven't hunted it in a number of years but a friend who was with me has hunted it a number of years and it hasn't disappointed him yet. While other hunt that area this one little area has been kept a secrete by the both of us for quite a while.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

cdbright said:


> I Hunt Wasatch East for dedicated and it took 3 years to find the spot that they feel secure in with all the pressure from road hunters and side-by-sides. I lucked out and got a year in there before we drew the dedicated so i get 4 years on the same spot. After getting super lucky and pulling a full velvet 180" deer out of there this year made me feel i found a secret little spot. After next year i will give you the exact GPS coordinates if you still have time left in your 3 years


I wouldn't blame you a bit if you didn't want to show me where it is! That unit definently gets hunted. But that being said, I'm not scared to hike and im always willing to learn new areas. The spot i hunt definitely holds good deer. Until about the second gun shot of muzzle loader season. I need to figure out where they go after that! Next year is my last on dedicated but im sitting on 2 general points so I should probably be there for the next 4, assuming I draw dedicated with one point again.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

blacksage said:


> Pokesmole said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, just wondering if any dedicated hunters on the wasatch east want to trade notes on how their hunts gone/going? I've been in on some decent bucks by my standards especially during archery season just couldn't get within that 60 yard bubble. I even got a handful of bucks on trail cam. Muzzy season the deer were way more skittish and though I seen some good ones still no shots taken. I've spent most my time in one of the WMAs and just figured I'd throw it out there to see if anyone wants to chat. I'm happy to compare notes. Send a PM if you'd like. You may have seen me around.
> ...


Maybe too picky. Not so much this year. I'd take anything over 18 inches wide if it's a 2 point. Any 3x3 or 4x4 would get my tag though. I spent 35 days trying to get a target buck from my trail cam last season. Might have passed a few too many. This year, I want the meat. And im really hoping to not settle with a tiny buck at the end of the week.


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

Pokesmole said:


> Maybe too picky. Not so much this year. I'd take anything over 18 inches wide if it's a 2 point. Any 3x3 or 4x4 would get my tag though. I spent 35 days trying to get a target buck from my trail cam last season. Might have passed a few too many. This year, I want the meat. And im really hoping to not settle with a tiny buck at the end of the week.


Find a good area that holds deer on the rifle and pick a good spot to sit. A big buck will get pushed out, I almost guarantee it. I have seen it happen the past couple of years.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

I actually found where they get pushed by accident. Last year we chased them into the area we thought they would always go with pressure. So this summer i littered it with cameras and that was the spot i started at in Aug. As we were in there we saw a coupel nice bucks cut across what we thought was our honey hole and go to a different ridge. After a few hours of driving in circles to dead ends and lots of ONX searching , we actually found a way in that was flat so we could side hill into it and found the real honey hole. Sat there for 2.5 days and saw big bucks every day and finally got a stud to walk right by. They were not even looking for anybody as they must use this little area every year when the pressure gets bad. Yes when you can rifle it, just lay back and let every body else do the pushing and pick off the one you want , good luck :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I always say be a cat not a dog !


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

7MM RELOADED said:


> I always say be a cat not a dog !


What the hell does that mean Larry? &#128514;


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Update: I missed a certified giant at first light. 200 yards on the run. Definitely doable shot. But I just couldn't hit him. However, moments later this guy came out and i couldn't pass him up. Fun getting it done with my dad by my side!


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

great times for sure.


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

Pokesmole said:


> Update: I missed a certified giant at first light. 200 yards on the run. Definitely doable shot. But I just couldn't hit him. However, moments later this guy came out and i couldn't pass him up. Fun getting it done with my dad by my side!


Congrats


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

blacksage said:


> Pokesmole said:
> 
> 
> > Update: I missed a certified giant at first light. 200 yards on the run. Definitely doable shot. But I just couldn't hit him. However, moments later this guy came out and i couldn't pass him up. Fun getting it done with my dad by my side!
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

270win said:


> great times for sure.


Thanks for dragging him out for me pops (;


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Pokesmole said:


> Thanks for dragging him out for me pops (;


You made the old man do all the work? :smile:
Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

middlefork said:


> Pokesmole said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for dragging him out for me pops (;
> ...


Maybe not all of it but he sure did help when I needed a break!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

So tell us about the certified giant? Good eating right there.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

caddis8 said:


> So tell us about the certified giant? Good eating right there.


26ish inch 4 point. Very deep front forks. And didn't like me pointing my 270 at him.


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

Pokesmole said:


> Maybe not all of it but he sure did help when I needed a break!


Looks like you got him down lower in elevation?


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

There sure seems to be some DEEP front fork jeans in the WE area , I like it. My deer had real deep fronts and it made him look HUGE , and he was still in full velvet so he looks even bigger :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## kschiess (8 mo ago)

cdbright said:


> I Hunt Wasatch East for dedicated and it took 3 years to find the spot that they feel secure in with all the pressure from road hunters and side-by-sides. I lucked out and got a year in there before we drew the dedicated so i get 4 years on the same spot. After getting super lucky and pulling a full velvet 180" deer out of there this year made me feel i found a secret little spot. After next year i will give you the exact GPS coordinates if you still have time left in your 3 years :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Hello. Would you be willing to share GPS coordinates?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

kschiess said:


> Hello. Would you be willing to share GPS coordinates?


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

kschiess said:


> Hello. Would you be willing to share GPS coordinates?


 Probably not the best way to go about it. But all I’ll say is not a chance. I’m all about helping other hunters. But not to the point where I’m gonna just pin you areas we’ve figured out over countless seasons.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Right hahahah , our last year was last for our dedicated and it was not as good as the year prior, trail cams didnt see the same either. Drew Wasatch East again for deer archery again this year and we will go back to dedicated again next year now that we got a point. Our little honey hole has been found by a few others now so it is getting traffic and it seems the deer see that as well so it is a scouting summer again to find another one.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

cdbright said:


> Right hahahah , our last year was last for our dedicated and it was not as good as the year prior, trail cams didnt see the same either. Drew Wasatch East again for deer archery again this year and we will go back to dedicated again next year now that we got a point. Our little honey hole has been found by a few others now so it is getting traffic and it seems the deer see that as well so it is a scouting summer again to find another one.


i agree. Last year was my last dedicated season as well. I drew muzzy up there this time around. Then back to dedicated next year if I’m lucky. I think a lot of the fluctuating hunting pressure has to do with it taking a few points to draw that unit. So each year it varies on how many people will be in a given drainage.


----------



## Bhunter (8 mo ago)

cdbright said:


> I Hunt Wasatch East for dedicated and it took 3 years to find the spot that they feel secure in with all the pressure from road hunters and side-by-sides. I lucked out and got a year in there before we drew the dedicated so i get 4 years on the same spot. After getting super lucky and pulling a full velvet 180" deer out of there this year made me feel i found a secret little spot. After next year i will give you the exact GPS coordinates if you still have time left in your 3 years :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Awesome! Sounds like a stud. Congratulations. I just drew dedicated deer for this unit for 2022. Ive started to e scout and have spent some time in the unit just haven't hunted it yet. From what I know it sounds busy, but has good potential for someone willing to put in the work. Any tips?


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Bhunter said:


> Awesome! Sounds like a stud. Congratulations. I just drew dedicated deer for this unit for 2022. Ive started to e scout and have spent some time in the unit just haven't hunted it yet. From what I know it sounds busy, but has good potential for someone willing to put in the work. Any tips?


you can message me. I’ve hunted there most of my life. I won’t give you specifics but I can give you a general rundown of what to expect.


----------

